# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  vb.net 2010 blind typing game

## moti barski

open a new windows form project
add from the tool box to the form the controls :
picturbox
label1
textbox1
label2 textbox2 textbox3
label3 label4 button1

timer1

rightclick form , view code, paste :


```
Imports System.IO
Public Class Form1
    Dim timecounter As Integer
    Dim pictureCounter As Integer = 0
    Dim currentHighScore As Integer = 0
    Dim pathSupreme As String

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim open As New OpenFileDialog
        open.ShowDialog()
        pathSupreme = open.FileName
        pathSupreme = pathSupreme.Substring(0, pathSupreme.LastIndexOf("\") + 1)
        Dim di As New IO.DirectoryInfo(pathSupreme)
        Dim aryFi As IO.FileInfo() = di.GetFiles("*.*")
        Dim fi As IO.FileInfo
        Dim c As Integer = 0
        If File.Exists(pathSupreme & "highScore.txt") Then
            Label2.Text = File.ReadAllText(pathSupreme & "highScore.txt")
        Else
            Label2.Text = 0
        End If
        For Each fi In aryFi
            Try
                If fi.Extension = ".txt" Then
                    File.Delete(fi.FullName)
                End If
                My.Computer.FileSystem.RenameFile(fi.FullName, c.ToString & ".bmp")
            Catch ex As Exception

            End Try
            c += 1
        Next
        File.WriteAllText(pathSupreme & "highScore.txt", Label2.Text)
    End Sub

    Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        TextBox2.Text = 10 'default time limit in seconds
        TextBox3.Text = 5 ' default char per word
        timecounter = 10
        Label3.Text = currentHighScore
        Label2.Text = "0"
        Label4.Text = 0
        Label1.Text = " PRESS BUTTON TO SELECT MANGA FOLDER, CLICK TOP TEXT BOX AND PRESS ENTER TO START (ON CAPSLOCK)"
    End Sub

    Private Sub TextBox2_KeyUp(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.KeyEventArgs) Handles TextBox2.KeyUp
        If e.KeyCode = Keys.Left Then
            TextBox2.Text -= 1
        ElseIf e.KeyCode = Keys.Right Then
            TextBox2.Text += 1
        End If
        If TextBox2.Text < 1 Then
            TextBox2.Text = 1
        End If
        timecounter = TextBox2.Text
    End Sub

    Private Sub TextBox3_KeyUp(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.KeyEventArgs) Handles TextBox3.KeyUp
        If e.KeyCode = Keys.Left Then
            TextBox3.Text -= 1
        ElseIf e.KeyCode = Keys.Right Then
            TextBox3.Text += 1
        End If
        If TextBox3.Text < 1 Then
            TextBox3.Text = 1
        End If
    End Sub

    Private Sub TextBox1_KeyUp(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.KeyEventArgs) Handles TextBox1.KeyUp
        If e.KeyCode = Keys.Escape Then
            Timer1.Enabled = False
            MsgBox("GAME ENDED")
        ElseIf e.KeyCode = Keys.Enter Then
            TextBox1.Clear()
            pictureCounter = 0
            currentHighScore = 0
            Timer1.Enabled = True
            timecounter = TextBox2.Text
            Label1.Text = ""
            Dim random As New Random()
            Dim t1 As Byte
            t1 = TextBox3.Text
            For index = 1 To t1
                Label1.Text &= Chr(random.Next(65, 91))
            Next
        ElseIf Label1.Text = TextBox1.Text And Timer1.Enabled Then
            TextBox1.Clear()
            Label1.Text = ""
            Dim random As New Random()
            Dim t1 As Byte
            t1 = TextBox3.Text
            For index = 1 To t1
                Label1.Text &= Chr(random.Next(65, 91))
            Next
            currentHighScore += 1
            Label3.Text = currentHighScore
            If Label2.Text < currentHighScore Then
                Label2.Text = currentHighScore
                File.WriteAllText(pathSupreme & "highScore.txt", Label2.Text)
            End If
            If Not File.Exists(pathSupreme & currentHighScore.ToString() & ".bmp") Then
                pictureCounter = 0
            Else
                pictureCounter += 1
            End If
            PictureBox1.ImageLocation = pathSupreme & currentHighScore.ToString() & ".bmp"
            timecounter = TextBox2.Text
        ElseIf Timer1.Enabled = False Then
            TextBox1.Clear()
            MsgBox("press enter to start or escape to stop")
        End If
    End Sub

    Private Sub Timer1_Tick(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Timer1.Tick
        timecounter -= 1
        If timecounter = 0 Then
            Timer1.Enabled = False
            Label1.Text = "game ended"
        End If
        Label4.Text = timecounter
    End Sub
End Class
```

to play fist click the button and select a file from a folder containing pictures a manga , or a comic picture collection

----------


## Mr.Unbekannt2.0

i think this converter is cool, but the format isn´t
so there´s my question:
"How can i convert it into another Format e.g. to a JPG?"

greats Mr.Unbekannt2.0

----------

